# Udder leaking before kidding?



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Haven't seen this topic so here goes... One of my does due any day is dripping leaks occasionally from her teats. She is Boer/Nubian cross. Is this normal? Her udder is pretty big and she's a first time freshener. Looks like milk, not infection or thick like colostrum.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you are gonna have one heck of a milker! Since she has yet to kid, I would seriously think of using a breathable cloth tape on her teats to prevent any bacteria from entering the orifices, or even use a liquid bandage type deal...but be sure to try and be around when she kids to ensure they can nurse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz..... other than that... there isn't much more then you can do....until she kids..... hopefully it will be really soon .... :hug:


----------

